# Ok i'm a wimp....locusts!



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Yep, i'm a big wimp but i can't stand locusts....with a passion. Give me roaches, mealies, crix etc and i'm fine, i can just put my hand in and pull out what i need...but locusts...*shudders*

I want to give my bosc the best of everything and i'm determined to breed locusts for him so i need to get round the fact that i just can't handle them.

What's the best way to tub them for dusting/feeding without touching them? At the moment i'm just wafting a cricket tub in the enclosure in the hope that one will jump in and stay put whilst i get the lid on.....as the bosc will eat at least 10 of the beggars per sitting it's a very lengthy process!

Basically, i need to pick them up and put them somewhere like a tub where they can't escape, but so that i can put more in. Without touching them or letting them jump on me!


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

I found them easy enough and stupid enough to be caught with forceps, head, feeler or leg.

I had 50+ in a large RUB and would decant a few container loads (12+) to some empty tubs for the next day or so. Still takes a little while as to manage no escapees.

I place some powder in a plastic bag, thrown the locusts in and shake. Take the bag to the viv, open the door and let them out.


----------



## Adam98150 (Jan 12, 2009)

Surely tongs? I think. Alternatively wear some gloves and pick them up by the leg.

Just watch out for those razor sharp teeth. :2thumb:


----------



## Yazyaz1 (Oct 12, 2009)

im the same with crickets, any ideas?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

rubber gloves?


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

a pair? :devil:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Break some cardboard egg crate into strips and then transfer them in to a bag from that...Easy - since they all cling on to it.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Locusts are bad ass. I much prefer them to crix.
Except when they have wings...
When they go flying, they're off.


----------



## JUJU (Aug 16, 2007)

I'm exactly the same with Locust don't know why lol, when I do have a brave moment I pick them up by the back leg, not too bad really don't really move when you have got them :whistling2:


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

I quite happily handle all the locusts up until adult, something about the wings freaks me out I think 

For picking up adults I use a pair of tweezers (or forceps) and grab the tips of their wings together, stops them flapping about and you dont need to touch them at all.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

spirit975 said:


> Yep, i'm a big wimp but i can't stand locusts....with a passion. Give me roaches, mealies, crix etc and i'm fine, i can just put my hand in and pull out what i need...but locusts...*shudders*
> 
> I want to give my bosc the best of everything and i'm determined to breed locusts for him so i need to get round the fact that i just can't handle them.
> 
> ...



did you ever catch grasshoppers in the grass when you were a kid? Well they are just big grasshoppers. Grab them by the back legs. Otherwise buy yourself some tongs. Or use sugar tongs.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

I cant touch crickets :blush:

Don't know why, just crickets. Don't really like mealies right enough.

I even ate a waxy once but just cant touch crickets


----------



## soul_girl (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm the opposite cant stand crickets, and neither can my beardies thank god, I just pick the locusts up in a small sandwich bag put some victs on them and shake the bag.


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

+1 for the tongs. Grab them by a leg and drop them into an empty tub with some dust in. Pop on the lid and then give it a good shake. Then put into viv and take off lid. most of the Locusts will jump out. The rest you can tease out using the tongs.

As for crix, do the same but use the bathtub when transferring into dusting tub so the buggers cant escape.


----------



## lgscas0708 (Oct 12, 2009)

bloody hate crix we have a seperate henry for cleaning our vivs and once we used it without replacing the bag as they are bagless aswell but the filter stinks if u dont use one, anyway sucked up a load of black crickets opened henry up to grab the bag and they jumped everywhere we were finding them each day for a week  no we just use tweezers or if theres not many in there put some dust in the tub shake till they have migraines and chuck em in,

were both fine with hoppers up to 4ths and mealiers of all sizes the aliens are kinda creepy tho 

and morios creep the crap outta us both for some reason,


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

lgscas0708 said:


> e used it without replacing the bag as they are bagless aswell but the filter stinks if u dont use one,,


Did you know that you can wash out the henry bottom and also wash out the filter too? Then add a couple of drops of lavender oil to the filter when it's dry and hey presto, no stink. It's also worth taking the hose and soaking it in hot water and bleach occasionally especially if you use it for really dirty stuff. My henry is now 18 years old and never had a bag in it once the pack it came with, was used up. There is no stink from it either as it gets cleaned regularly. The filter can only stink if it has stinky stuff stuck to it, so wash the stinky stuff off and hey presto, no more stink. ...........simples :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## lgscas0708 (Oct 12, 2009)

thanks for the advice its our old one as got a new one bargain price when brought with a george and it has its home in the shed lol but may soak all of the new one and start using it bagless although we can get them 10 for £5 at local market place they arent really dear last about 2 months approx,


----------

